#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  (轉)跛腳小鳥努力活下去

## 空空

http://www.appledaily.com.tw/realtim...B8%8B%E5%8E%BB

生命本無價
雖然小鳥爹不疼娘不愛
不過有兄弟姊妹的照顧
也是可以努力活下去
有時候不要怨天尤人
因為恩獸都會在自己周圍

----------

